# Working for the Baron - OOC



## AmorFati (Jul 2, 2005)

> Congratulations with a job well done. The vile creature plagueing Setti is no more, and the villagers may yet again sleep sound in their beds.
> I regret that I am not able to welcome you back, and personally give you your reward. An urgent mission has taken me farther than I anticipated, and I will be away for some time.
> 
> However, I need your services once more. The village of Goodland is in peril. A tribe of orcs led by an orog is harassing the countryside, raiding minor settlements in the area, stealing their Icons of Faith. Goodland is now the last village to remain untouched by the evil orcs, but not for long.
> ...





You finish reading the letter given to you by the Baron's gatekeeper. You look at the other four of your group, noding somberly at the not so surprising news from the Baron. 

Only a couple of weeks ago he brought you all together. None of you knew eachother, untill then. The Baron needed help, the nearby village of Setti had recently re-discovered an old Maoseleum. When they opened it, they released a host of undead to plauge the area. You were all "persuaded" to help the Barron with the problem, in exchange for a rather nice sum of gold. The problem was easily dealt with, but upon your return the Baron was no longer in Mirlstone. His gatekeeper handed you a scroll, and you all read the message left by the Baron. 


------------------------------


I want 4 players.
4th level.
Standard 32 point buy.
HP: Max 1st level, then every level thereafter as following: d4 - 3, d6 - 4, d8 - 5, d10 - 6, d12 - 7.
Gold: 5,500gp
No evil characters.
It is not required, however it is preferable for the party to cover all 4 "roles", Front-Line Warrior, Divine Caster, Arcane Caster and Rogue.


Books I allow material from:
Players Handbook
Dungeon Masters Guide
Complete Divine
Complete Arcane
Complete Warrior
Complete Adventurer
Book of Exalted Deeds
Libris Mortis
Draconomicon


----------



## wgreen (Jul 2, 2005)

Hey, can I play?  Am I allowed to play in two games with the same DM?    I'm thinking the fighter role...lemme know.  

-Will


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 2, 2005)

wgreen said:
			
		

> Hey, can I play? Am I allowed to play in two games with the same DM?  I'm thinking the fighter role...lemme know.
> 
> -Will




Of course you can!  Welcome you are.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 2, 2005)

Yay a lower level game that isn\'t already full, perhaps a Ranger/Paladin who focuses on hunting undead would be in order.


----------



## Rino (Jul 2, 2005)

put me in for the divine caster

imo cleric is one of the best classes


----------



## wgreen (Jul 2, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Yay a lower level game that isn\'t already full, perhaps a Ranger/Paladin who focuses on hunting undead would be in order.




Hey, I already claimed the fighter niche, but if you want it, let me know -- I have no problem switching to a rogue-type.  I almost went for that one anyway.

-Will


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 2, 2005)

If you are willing to trade wgreen, that\'d be great


----------



## wgreen (Jul 2, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> If you are willing to trade wgreen, that\'d be great




Sure thing -- call me a rogue-like!

-Will


----------



## npiccini (Jul 3, 2005)

What it seems this group lacks is a mighty spellcaster, well maybe not mightly, but Ataphraxis the wise can do the job!


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 3, 2005)

Will get character up later.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 3, 2005)

Sounds like we got a party then. Go ahead and start your characters, looking foreward to see how this turns out!


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 3, 2005)

Will finish his equipment and other stuff later.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Kincaid
[B]Class:[/B] Ranger 2/Paladin 2
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Heironious & Rao

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 4        [B]XP:[/B] 6000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]HP:[/B] 33 (2d8+2d10+8)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] --
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] --
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (8p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5    +2    +2    +0    +0    +0    19
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      6    +2    +3    +11
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +2    +3    +8
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +1    +3    +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
+1 Morningstar            +7     1d8+3         20x2
MW Bladed Light Shield    +7     1d4+1         20x2
Longsword                 +6     1d8+2      19-20x2
Dagger                    +6     1d4+2      19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill Points; Track, Wild Empathy, Favored Enemy: Undead (+2), Combat Style (TWF); Smite Evil, Aura of Good, Detect Evil, Divine Grace, Lay on Hands

[B]Feats:[/B] Nemesis: Undead (lvl 1), Improved Shield Bash (human), Track (rgr 1), Two-Weapon Fighting (rgr 2), Devoted Tracker (lvl 3)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 35+6       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/3.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Survival                   5    +1          +6
Knowledge (dungeoneering)  5    +0          +5
Knowledge (religion)       5    +0          +5
Search                     5    +0          +5
Listen                     5    +1          +6
Spot                       5    +1          +6
Hide                       5    +2    -1    +6
Move Silently              5    +2    -1    +6
Ride                       1    +2          +3

[B]Equipment:                 Cost  Weight[/B]
Chain Shirt +1             1250gp   25lb
MW Bladed Light Shield +1  1163gp   10lb
+1 Morningstar             2308gp    6lb
Light Hammer                  4gp    4lb
Spiked Gauntlets, 2          10gp    2lb
Dagger                        2gp    1lb
Composite (+2) Longbow      300gp    3lb
Arrows (40)                   2gp    6lb
Crowbar                       2gp    5lb
Flint & Steel                 1gp    -lb
Grappling Hook                1gp    4lb
Silk Rope                    10gp    5lb
Everburning Hooded Lantern  117gp    2lb
Whestone                      2cp    1lb
Waterskin                     1gp    4lb
Explorer's Outfit             -gp    -lb
Bedroll                       1sp    5lb
Backpack                      2gp    2lb
Torches, 10                   1sp   10lb
Alchemist's Fire, 2          40gp    2lb
Flasks of Acid, 2            20gp    2lb
Holy Water, 1                25gp    1lb
Mule                          8gp    -lb
Pack Saddle                   5gp   15lb
Potion of Cure Light (3)    150gp    -lb
Potion of Bless Weapon      100gp    -lb
Potion of Prot. Evil         50gp    -lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]115lb      [B]Money:[/B] 32gp 7sp 9cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               58   116   175   350   875

[B]Age:[/B] 25
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 155lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Golden Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Gray
[B]Skin:[/B] Tanned/Leathery
```

*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX


----------



## Darik (Jul 4, 2005)

I would like to join if this isnt too full, would you mind having two of something? cause it seems the only thing your really missing is a Bard, Druid, and Barbarian, i dont play any of those, so can i be a second of something if im able to join?


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 4, 2005)

Darik said:
			
		

> I would like to join if this isnt too full, would you mind having two of something? cause it seems the only thing your really missing is a Bard, Druid, and Barbarian, i dont play any of those, so can i be a second of something if im able to join?





I will only take 4 players. However, I will take the 4 first complete characters to the game. As of now, there is only 1 submitted character, so go ahead and make a character of your own


----------



## WinnipegDragon (Jul 4, 2005)

Guess I can't reserve a spot, but expect me to submit a Cleric ASAP.


----------



## Darik (Jul 5, 2005)

COMPLETE
Character Name: Alton
Players Name: Darik
Class and Level:Rogue Lvl 4 
Race:Half-ling 
Alignment:CG 
Deity:N/A
Speed:20ft
Size:Small
Age:26
Gender:Male
Height:3ft
Weight:33pds
Eyes:Brown
Hair:Black
Skin:White
Hit Points:19
*Armor Class:*
AC=18+10+4+3+1
*Ability Modifiers:*
Strength:12 +1
Dexterity:16 +3
Constitution:10 0 
Intelligence:14+2
Wisdom: :14 +2 
Charisma: 14+2
*Initiative:* +7 
*Base Saves*
Fortitude: +4 +1 +2 +1 
Reflex: +8 +4 +4 +1
Will: +4 +1 +2 +1
Base Attack Bonus: +4
*Weapons*:
Weapon(1)
Light Repeating Crossbow
Attack Bonus: +4
Damage: 1d6
Critical Damage: 19-20/x2
Type:
Notes:
*Skill List* 
Appraise INT 
Ballance DEX 
Bluff CHA 
Climb STR +10 +1 +7 +2 
Craft INT 
Decipher Script INT 
Diplomacy CHA 
Disable Device INT +9 +2 +7 
Disguise CHA
Escape Artist DEX +10 +3 +7
Forgery INT
Gather Info CHA
Hide DEX +10 +3 +7
Intimidate CHA
Jump STR +10 +1 +7 +2
Knowledge INT 
Listen WIS 
Move Silenty DEX +12 +3 +7 +2
Open Lock DEX +10 +3 +7
Perform CHA
Profession WIS
Search INT +9 +2 +7
Sense Motive WIS +7 +2 +7
Tumble DEX 
Use Magic DeviceCHA
Use Rope DEX +10 +3 +7
*Campiagn*
THE STANDING STONE
*Experience Points*
6,000
*Gear:*
300 Crossbow Bolts(bought) 30gp
Bedroll(1sp)
Flint and Steel(1gp)
Rope(50ft) (1gp)
3 trail rations
1 person tent(10gp)
3 Torch(3cp)
Tool kit(30gp)
empty sack(1sp)
signet ring(5gp)(with Diety placed on it)
Blanket(5sp)
Armor/Protective Type 
AC Bonus: +4 
Max Dex: +4
Chain Shirt 
Check Penalty:-2 
Spell Failure:20% 
Speed:30 ft. 
Weight:25 lbs. 
Specail Features:
Notes: Bought
*Other Possessions*
*Feats*
Toughness
Improved Initiative
*Special Abilities*
Sneak Attack+2d6,Trap sense+1
Evasion
Uncanny Dodge
*Languages*
Commom
Elven
Orc
*Money*
5053

More of a Bio:
He doesnt like fighting, hes a theif, he likes to steal from people that he either knows he can get away from. He would rather run from a fight than actually fight, if there was no way of running, than he can think of something to get him out of it. People he becomes close with he will not steal from, so the party may not have to worry about him, depending on who becomes friends with him. Of course characters dont know that. He was born into a big family and was tought the way of theiving, stole from his brothers and blammed it on another brother. Born in the south area(dont know the names of your places you have here). If he sees anything shiney than he well try and look at it, if its something that can be sold or bought than he well try and take it. He's favorite other race besides Halflings are Dwarfs, just because they have the same love for Jewelery as he does.

Hope this helps more of my character.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 5, 2005)

Darik said:
			
		

> Heres What i have so far for my Character Sheet, wanted to get what i have in so i would beable to play, im gonna finish it now.




I am thinking of starting up a 1st level game for new players, if you'd like to


----------



## Darik (Jul 5, 2005)

Well im not that new, ive played 4th level campiagns and im almost done with this character sheet, but i guess if noone else joins in for this one i will, but i wanna do this one if possible. I just need to know how many ranks i can get at 4th level, i think its 7 but i could be wrong, wanna be sure.  and can you explain the 32 point buy? skills is the only thing that gets me.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 5, 2005)

Darik said:
			
		

> Well im not that new, ive played 4th level campiagns and im almost done with this character sheet, but i guess if noone else joins in for this one i will, but i wanna do this one if possible. I just need to know how many ranks i can get at 4th level, i think its 7 but i could be wrong, wanna be sure.  and can you explain the 32 point buy? skills is the only thing that gets me.




7ranks is max, aye.

As for the point buy:
All abilities start at 8
Take your 32 points and spread them out among your abilities. 
For ability scored of a 14 or lower, you buy points on a 1-for-1-basis. For ability scores of 15-16, you buy points on a 2-for-1 basis. 17+ on a 3-for-1-basis.
So, to get an ability score of 9, you need to use 1 point of the 32 you have.
To get an ability score of 10, you need to use 2 points total.
To get 11, 3 points total.
12, 4 points. 
13, 5 points.
14, 6 points.
15, 8 points.
16, 10 points.
17, 13 points.
18, 16 points.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 5, 2005)

*Will's character*

Will update this as I get the time.  

*Hargrim of Clan Joterhun*
*Male Dwarf Rogue 3 / Fighter 1
*(Order: Rogue/Fighter/Rogue/Rogue)
* 

Hair:*  Red
* Eyes:*  Dark green
* Height:*  4' 1"
* Weight:*  150 lbs.
* Age:*  54
* Alignment:*  Chaotic good
* Size:*  Medium
* Type:*  Humanoid
* Speed:*  20 ft.
* 

Str:  *14 (+2)
*Dex:*  16 (+3) [15 base, +1 level]
*Con:*  16 (+3) [14 base, +2 racial]
*Int:*  14 (+2)
*Wis:*  10
*Cha:*  10 [12 base, -2 racial]


*HP:*  32 (3d6 + 1d10 + 12 Con)


*AC:*  18 (10 base, +5 armor, +3 Dex) / 13 / 15


*Saves:*
*Fortitude:*  +6 (+2 base Fighter, +1 base Rogue, +3 Con)
*Reflex:*  +6 (+3 base Rogue, +3 Dex)
*Will:*  +1 (+1 base Rogue)


*Init:*  +3 (+3 Dex)


*Base Attack Bonus:*  +3 (+1 base Fighter, +2 base Rogue)


*Attacks:
**+1 handaxe (attack):*  +6 (+3 base, +2 Str, +1 enhancement), 1d6+3 damage, threat 20/x3
*+1 handaxe and masterwork handaxe (full attack):*  +4/+4 (+3 base, +2 Str, +1 enhancement, -2 Two-Weapon Fighting), 1d6+3/1d6+2 damage, threat 20/x3
*Composite shortbow, Str +2:*  +6 (+3 base, +3 Dex), 1d6+2 damage, threat 20/x3, range 70 ft.


*Skills:*
*Skill Points:* 64
*Max Rank for class skills:*  7

*Appraise:*  +5 (+7 stonework/metal) [3 ranks, +2 Int, (+2 stonework/metal)]
*Balance:*  +2 [+3 Dex, +2 synergy (Tumble), -3 load]
*Bluff:*  +7 [7 ranks]
*Climb:*  +3 [4 ranks, +2 Str, -3 load]
*Diplomacy:*  +7 [5 ranks, +2 synergy (Bluff)]
*Disable Device:*  +8 [6 ranks, +2 Int]
*Gather Information:*  +2 [2 ranks]
*Hide:*  +4 [4 ranks, +3 Dex, -3 load]
*Intimidate:*  +2 [+2 synergy (Bluff)]
*Jump:*  +4 [3 ranks, +2 Str, +2 synergy (Tumble), -3 load]
*Knowledge (local):*  +4 [2 ranks, +2 Int]
*Listen:*  +3 [3 ranks]
*Move Silently:*  +4 [4 ranks, +3 Dex, -3 load]
*Open Lock:*  +6 [3 ranks, +3 Dex]
*Search:*  +8 (+10 stonework) [6 ranks, +2 Int, (+2 stonework)]
*Sleight of Hand:*  +4 [2 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 synergy (Bluff), -3 load]
*Spot:*  +3 [3 ranks]
*Tumble:*  +6 [6 ranks, +3 Dex, -3 load]


*Feats:
**Level 1:*  Two-Weapon Fighting
*Fighter 1:*  Combat Expertise
*Level 3:*  Improved Feint


*Languages:
*Common
Dwarven
Goblin
Orc


*Equipment:*
_ Handaxe +1_:  2,306 gp
Masterwork handaxe:  306 gp
Dagger:  2 gp
Composite shortbow (+2 Str):  225 gp
Arrows (20):  1 gp
_Chain shirt +1_:  1,250 gp
Traveler's outfit

Backpack:  2 gp
Bedroll:  1 sp
Climber's kit:  80 gp
Everburning torch:  110 gp
Flint and steel:  1 gp
Grappling hook:  1 gp
Lantern, hooded:  7 gp
Oil (1-pint flask):  1 sp
Rations, trail (per day) x3:  1 gp, 5 sp
Rope, silk (50 ft.):  10 gp
Sack:  1 sp
Waterskin:  1 gp

Pouch, belt:  1 gp
Potion of _bull's strength_:  300 gp
Potion of _cure light wounds_ x4:  200 gp
Potion of _invisibility_:  300 gp

Pouch, belt:  1 gp
Acid (flask) x2:  20 gp
Alchemist's fire (flask) x2:  40 gp
Smokestick x2:  40 gp
Sunrod x2:  4 gp
Tindertwig:  1 gp

Pouch, belt:  1 gp
Holy water (flask):  25 gp
Tanglefoot bag:  50 gp
Thunderstone:  30 gp

Money
17 pp, 13 gp, 2 sp


*Race:*


           +2 Constitution, –2 Charisma.
           Medium: As Medium creatures, dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
 Dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
 Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and dwarves can function just fine with no light at all.
 Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.
 Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
 Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
           +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
           +2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
           +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
 +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
           +2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
           +2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
           Automatic Languages: Common and Dwarven. Bonus Languages: Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
 Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass dwarf ’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing
*Class:*
*Rogue:
*Sneak attack +2d6
Trapfinding
Evasion
Trap sense +1

*Fighter:*
Bonus feats


*Proficiencies:*
All simple and martial weapons
All armor
All shields


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 5, 2005)

Ok, seems like Ferrix is pretty much done with the mechanics, only lack the appearance etc.
Darik's character still need some work, but looks ok so far.

As I said earlier, I will accept the first 4 complete characters. (The party will consist of 5 players though, 1 spot reserved for a friend of mine + the 4 of you)

So, so far, it looks like we have:

Ferrix: Ranger/Paladin
My friend (needs to register, but character is more or less ready): Favored soul4
And it looks like both Darik and Wgreen is going Rogue-type


----------



## Darik (Jul 5, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> 7ranks is max, aye.
> 
> As for the point buy:
> All abilities start at 8
> ...




So this is for like Strength and Constitution and stuff?


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 5, 2005)

Darik said:
			
		

> So this is for like Strength and Constitution and stuff?





Yes


----------



## Darik (Jul 5, 2005)

I completed my character, sorry i usually roll dice.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 6, 2005)

*Done (mostly)!*

Okay, AF -- the crunchy part of my character is done; just the fluffy stuff remains.  I'll get that in within a couple of days; is that okay?

Thanks,

-Will


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok, we've got so far:

Ferrix: Paladin/Ranger; Fighter of undead type.
Wgreen: Rogue/Fighter; Roguetype with some fighter skills.
Fy friend (Who has yet to make his appearance on these boards, but his character is ready); A Favored sould; Divine Caster/Secondary Fighter type
Darik: Rogue type, but you really need to get your character down on some kind of a real sheet.


----------



## Darik (Jul 6, 2005)

i added a short bio to help you out better.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 6, 2005)

Darik said:
			
		

> i added a short bio to help you out better.




Great! But your charactersheet is a mess. Look at Ferrix and Wgreens characters; set up like that it is MUCH easier to read!


----------



## wgreen (Jul 6, 2005)

Darik said:
			
		

> He doesnt like fighting, hes a theif, he likes to steal from people that he either knows he can get away from. He would rather run from a fight than actually fight, if there was no way of running, than he can think of something to get him out of it.




Hmm...so how come he likes Kord, the god of strength, courage, and brawling, so much?  

-Will


----------



## Darik (Jul 6, 2005)

only Chaotic God i know of, and he gives him strength and all that to steal from the people, if you can tell me another CG God please do, i only have the DM and the players hand Book that can be used here.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 6, 2005)

Darik said:
			
		

> only Chaotic God i know of, and he gives him strength and all that to steal from the people, if you can tell me another CG God please do, i only have the DM and the players hand Book that can be used here.





You dont have to use a chaotic good god.
Olidamarra, or Yondalla would suit better


----------



## wgreen (Jul 6, 2005)

Darik said:
			
		

> only Chaotic God i know of, and he gives him strength and all that to steal from the people, if you can tell me another CG God please do, i only have the DM and the players hand Book that can be used here.



Check it out:

http://www.wizards.com/rpga/downloads/LG_Deities_v1-3.zip

Lots of deities for Greyhawk-compatible settings, including halfling deities. All subject to DM approval, of course, but AF seems pretty accomodating. 

Also, consider that characters typically don't _need_ to worship a particular deity...

-Will


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 6, 2005)

wgreen said:
			
		

> Also, consider that characters typically don't _need_ to worship a particular deity...
> 
> -Will




True. The only ones who does are divine Caster, really


----------



## wgreen (Jul 6, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> True. The only ones who does are divine Caster, really



Yah, and even those are setting-specific.  Core-rules clerics, etc. aren't required to choose a deity.  

Of course, you're in control of the setting, so... 

-Will


----------



## Darik (Jul 6, 2005)

I put N/A for Diety if thats ok, i would rather not have one if possible.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 6, 2005)

Darik said:
			
		

> I put N/A for Diety if thats ok, i would rather not have one if possible.




Absolutely, No problem at all. 

Now it seems that the only thing the party lacks is some sort of decent arcane caster


----------



## Darik (Jul 6, 2005)

you said your friend was gonna the the caster right? i know hes also gonna be fighter, but if we cant get another caster guess hes gonna have to be it for us?!


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 6, 2005)

Darik said:
			
		

> you said your friend was gonna the the caster right? i know hes also gonna be fighter, but if we cant get another caster guess hes gonna have to be it for us?!




He is going Favored Soul, wich is Divine caster. Still need an Arcane caster.

Of course, you dont _need_ one as such, but it would be good.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 7, 2005)

As it seems this game is about to be full, is there an estimated time on when you are going to start the lower lvl game? I would try to sneak in an arcane caster, have always wanted to try an abjurer/utility mage, but as I am at work and have none of my books here, I think I might wait and try him next time.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 7, 2005)

SRD, CT!  SRD!  

-Will


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 7, 2005)

If my boss wasn't pacing in front of my computer, I would definately call it up, but as I am pushing it by popping onto the boards from time to time, I don't want to tempt fate by dropping my "real" job and making a char up...


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 7, 2005)

I hope to get this game going before the end of the week, so saturday, sunday at latest.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 7, 2005)

Ok...if I don't get the concept to you in time today at 4th lvl, I will have him ready for you by Saturday for the next game.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 7, 2005)

Umm... Now I'm confused, what other game?


----------



## Sil (Jul 7, 2005)

*Wizerly wizerd*

If you are going to be able to take the wizard spot by tommarrow please post that you will. If not perhaps I will take the spot.  
Thank you.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 7, 2005)

Sorry for the confusion, but I thought I read somewhere you were thinking about starting another game up for lower level chars. I am almost off work and will rush to get a Wiz char submitted for this game. However, if I am too late, I do understand, but would like to be an alt if possible.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 7, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Sorry for the confusion, but I thought I read somewhere you were thinking about starting another game up for lower level chars. I am almost off work and will rush to get a Wiz char submitted for this game. However, if I am too late, I do understand, but would like to be an alt if possible.





I can't rememeber doing that.... However, I just did it now 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=138931


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 7, 2005)

If you do run the Sunless game, I would definately like a chance to do that one.

In the mean time, I will work on a submission for this one and see how it goes, so one Abjurer coming up.


----------



## Darik (Jul 7, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> I hope to get this game going before the end of the week, so saturday, sunday at latest.




I can post whenever except for Tuesday and wensday nights.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 7, 2005)

Balin the Elder
Male Human Abjurer 4

Hair: Formerly Brown, but now mainly gray 
Eyes: Blue
Height: 5' 10"
Weight: 150 lbs.
Age: 50
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Size: Medium
Type: Humanoid
Speed: 20 ft. (After losing his left leg from the knee down combined with his age, his speed has been reduced)

Str: 10 (+0) [11 base, -1 age]
Dex: 11 (+0) [12 base, -1 age]
Con: 13 (+1) [14 base, -1 age]
Int: 18 (+4) [16 base, +1 level, +1 age]
Wis: 15 (+2) [14 base. +1 age]
Cha: 11 [10 base, +1 age]

HP: 17 (4d4 + 4 Con)

AC: 11(19 w/shield and mage armor in place) [10 base, +1 bracers, +4 shield spell, +4 Mage armor spell]

Saves:
Fortitude: +3 (+1 base, +1 Con, +1 vest)
Reflex: +2 (+1 base, +1 vest)
Will: +7 (+4 base, +2 Wis, +1 vest)


Init: +4 (+4 Improved Init)

Base Attack Bonus: +2 (+2 base)

Attacks:
Darkwood Quarterstaff, +3, d6, x2, B

Skills:
Skill Points: 43 (36 class, 7 human)
Max Rank for class skills: 7

Concentration: +4 [4 ranks]
Decipher Script: +11 [7 ranks, +4 Int]
Disable Device (cc): +7 [3 ranks, +4 Int]
Knowledge (arcane): +11 [7 ranks, +4 Int]
Knowledge (history): +10 [6 ranks, +4 Int]
Profession (Locksmith): +5 [3 ranks, +2 Wis]
Search (cc): +13 [4 ranks, +4 Int, +5 glasses]
Spellcraft: +10 [6 ranks, +4 Int]

Feats:
Lvl 1 (class): Improved Initiative
Lvl 1 (racial bonus): Spell Hand (Com Arcane)
Lvl 1 (class bonus): Scribe Scroll
Lvl 3 (class): Craft Wonderous Item

Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elvish, Gnomish

Equipment:
Vest of Resistance +1 (1,000 gp Comp Arcane pg 150)
Bracers of Prot +1 (1,000 gp)
Glasses of Minute Seeing (1,250 gp)
Wand of Enfeeblement (1st) (750 gp) (50 charges)
Wand of Magic Missle (1st) (750 gp) (50 charges)
Darkwood Quarterstaff (340 gp)
Traveler's outfit

Backpack: 2 gp
Spellbook
Journal: 15gp
Inkpen: 1sp
3 vials of ink: 24gp
Scrollcase: 1gp
Bedroll: 1 sp
Everburning torch: 110 gp
Rations, trail (per day) x3: 1 gp, 5 sp
Sack: 1 sp
Waterskin: 1 gp
Potions of Cure Light Wounds 4: 200gp

Money
5pp. 5 gp

Spells
Spell Hand abilities: 1/day- mage hand, open/close, Tenser's floating disk DC: 14 (10 + 4 +0)

Spells per day: 4/4+1*/3+1

Spells Known: 0- All minus Ench/Necro
1st- Alarm*, Shield*, Prot from Evil*, Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Feather Fall, Identify, True Strike, 
2nd- Resist Energy*, Detect Thoughts, Prot from Arrows*, Mirror Image, 

Spells Memorized
0-Resistance x2, Ray of Frost, Mending
1st- Shield*, Alarm*, Mage Armor, Magic Missle x2
2nd- Resist Energy*, Prot from Arrows*, Web, Mirror Image

*=Spec School Spell

Description: Leaning on the ebony staff that is just as tall as he is, Balin often looks like a man who is living on borrowed time. His gray hair and beard retain only the faintest hints of the brown hue it once had and his lower body no longer has the strength in it to allow him to walk smoothly with the wooden artificial limb that is his lower left leg. The end result is a slightly awkward gait that while comical looking at first gives Balin maximum result with minimum effort. However when his gaze settles upon someone, they quickly realize that while age and injury might have stolen some of Balin's youthful fire, his mind is as keen as it was in his younger days.

After traveling to Setti and surviving the encounter with the undead inside the crypt, Balin has taken to wearing his enchanted vest, bracers, and glasses at all times. While he has convinced the others he only needs the glasses for helping him read and examine things close to him, the truth of the matter is that his eyesight is not what it once was and without the magical lenses to compensate his natural vision as well, Balin would nearly be blind without them.

Background: Balin began his first career as an adventurer nearly three decades ago armed with nothing more than the meager spells he had mastered as an apprentice and a desire to see justice prevail in a land often plagued by those who would prey upon those unwillling, or able, to defend themselves. It did not take him long to realize that life was not a cookie cut out of black and white, and more often than not, the path filled with the gray aspects of life was the one most often walked.

It was on one such path that Balin lost his leg serving a young duke who was little better than the brigands that Balin and his companions were sent after. A cleverly placed trap severed Balin's left leg just above the knee and nearly took the other as well. Although Balin's companions offered the priests of the Silver Harp all the funds they could produce to have the priest try to restore the limb, it was beyond the ability of the clergy to do so.

Seeing it as a sign from the gods he was not truly meant to travel the road of an adventurer, Balin took a job as an apprentice locksmith and soon took a wife and started a family. The years that passed were happy for Balin and he thought less and less of the road as the seasons came and went. Shortly after his wife passed away however, Balin's life would drastically change.

His son sought to follow in his father's footsteps, and when the younger Balin heard the stories of the ancient crypts in the neighboring town of Setti, he could not resist their siren call. Joining forces with some of the locals of Setti, they opened the doors and instead of a hero's saga they found only their deaths.

When the news reached Balin the elder, he felt the fire burn bright in him again and knew that he could not rest until the evil that had slain his son had been vanquished. Selling everything he owned, Balin prepared himself as best he could and embarked down the once familiar road with only one desire, avenge his son or die in the process.

Convincing the Baron of Setti to allow him the oppurtunity to assist the others the Baron had gathered was no easy feat, but in the end the Baron humored the old man and allowed him to join forces with the others.

The battle for the crypts seems almost a blur for Balin now, as several times he felt as if his heart would simply explode due to the adrenaline that coursed through his veins like a raging river. In the end though, Balin and the others stood triumphant and he put his son to rest in the vault where he fell.

It was only after they had left the crypts that Balin realized he had not expected to survive the battle and that he was now at a true crossroads in his life. At an age where most began considering hanging their blades up and relaxing for the rest of their days, Balin was considering taking up the path once more. Laughing at the irony of it all, Balin is willing to take on one more task from the Baron to see if he can still hold his own in this world before re-entering retirement once again.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 7, 2005)

I am about to hit the gym to recharge, but for the most part I think the character is pretty much done. I need to add in the spell abilities he gets from his feat, but that will only take a minute.

Long and short of it, Balin's son was one of the ones killed when the gates to the masoleum were opened and as a father, he could not sit idly by and wait for someone else to avenge his death. The rest of his backstory I will leave open with the exception of how he lost his lower leg.

Hope the char and concept works for you.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 7, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> I am about to hit the gym to recharge, but for the most part I think the character is pretty much done. I need to add in the spell abilities he gets from his feat, but that will only take a minute.
> 
> Long and short of it, Balin's son was one of the ones killed when the gates to the masoleum were opened and as a father, he could not sit idly by and wait for someone else to avenge his death. The rest of his backstory I will leave open with the exception of how he lost his lower leg.
> 
> Hope the char and concept works for you.




I like it. Just find some way for him to want to accompany the rest of the group, "working" for the Baron


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 7, 2005)

Ok, initially my friend (Who is also totally new to the whole d&d consept) was supposed to be joining us as a Favored Soul. However, as I am going to start up the Sunless Citadell module in a few days time, he decided to try that intsead, starting at 1st level instead of 4th. Now we lack a Divine caster. I've edited the title of the thread, so hopefully we'll get one ASAP.

Other than that, we're pretty much set to go; I'll get a Rogues Gallery thread up and running shortly, with an "example" character posted. All characters MUST be posted in that format to be approved.


----------



## Darik (Jul 7, 2005)

Well you put a link in here showing us that thread?


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 7, 2005)

Here it is, the Rogues Gallery!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 7, 2005)

*Cleric of Undetermined*

Hi guys. If your still looking for a Cleric, I'll play.
what panthion are you using or should I just choose 2 and make a generalized holy man?


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 7, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Hi guys. If your still looking for a Cleric, I'll play.
> what panthion are you using or should I just choose 2 and make a generalized holy man?




Now, that was fast! 

Welcome you are!

As for what pantheon; this is a non-spesific setting, so feel free to choose pretty much anything non-evil.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 7, 2005)

Oh, I changed the name of the game by the way, to better reflect it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 7, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Now, that was fast!
> 
> Welcome you are!
> 
> As for what pantheon; this is a non-spesific setting, so feel free to choose pretty much anything non-evil.




Cleric of the Silver Song
(Healing and Magic domains)
I'll have him written up asap. but have advanced tickets for Fantastic Four so may not get him done tonight.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 7, 2005)

*Will finish him later.*

Name: Zyrial 

Class:  Cleric 4
Race:  Elf
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: The Silver Song (the fundimental force of magic)
Age: 67
Gender: Male
Height: 5’8”
Weight: 165 pounds
Eyes: Silver
Hair: Black
Skin: Fair

Ability Scores: Str: 10/Dex: 12/Con: 12/Int: 14/Wis: 17/Cha: 14 
HP: 27 (4d8+4 Con)
AC:  (+1 Dex, + Armor)
Init: +1 (+1 dex) 
BAB: +3
Saves: Fort: +5/Ref: +2/Will: +7 

Attacks: 


Racial Abilities:
As Elf

Class Abilities: 
Turn Undead (5 times /day +4 to roll)
Spontanious Healing spells
Domain Healing; All healing spells are +1 level
Domain Magic; Use scrolls, wands, and other devices with spell completion or spell trigger activation as a wizard of one-half your cleric level (2nd level).
Aura of Good

Spells Known:
Orisons: 5
1st level: 4 + domain
2nd Level:  3+ domain

Feats: 


Skills: (Ability + Ranks + Misc.) 
Hide +0 (+1 Dex, - Armor) 
Move Silently +0 (+1 Dex, - armor) 
Listen +5 (+3 Wis, +2 racial) 
Search +4 (+2 Int, +2 Racial) 
Spot +5 (+3 Wis, +2 racial)
Knowledge Religion +10 (+3 Wis,7 ranks)
Healing +10 (+3 Wis, 7 ranks)
Perform Harp (Lap) +5 (+2 Cha, 3 ranks *6 skill points Cross class*)
Knowledge Arcana +3 (+2 Int, 1 rank)


Languages: 
Elven, Common.

Gear: (Total weight: w) 
 5,500 GP

Physical Description: 
 Zyrial is a pious man taken to keeping his hair short and almost shaved clean. His bright eyes dominate his face. He wears clerics robes at all times and keeps his regalia spotless. 

Personality: 
Pious and quiet. He has wandered with his companions seeking the strains of the Silver Song. He has a passion for studieing Healing magic and healing music.


----------



## Darik (Jul 7, 2005)

ive putten my character in the Rogue gallery


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 7, 2005)

Darik said:
			
		

> ive putten my character in the Rogue gallery





You have no bonus to saving throws at all?


----------



## Darik (Jul 7, 2005)

oops forgot to put them up.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 8, 2005)

As Balin has now buried his wife and his child both, he really has nothing to go back to. He is truly the oldest and most worn in the group, but feels alive again for the first time in nearly two decades. He also knows that if he can master greater aspects of the magic he can shape, perhaps he can do something to restore his leg, or his youth, once again.

All in all, working for the Baron is all he has going for him at the moment...


----------



## Darik (Jul 8, 2005)

May we post now? Crimson Tide seems to be ready.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 8, 2005)

Darik said:
			
		

> May we post now? Crimson Tide seems to be ready.





Still need Ferrix and Wgreens characters to be posted in the RG before we commence.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 8, 2005)

I'll get my fluff done tonight and post Hargrim in the RG.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 8, 2005)

Argent: As soon as your char gets high enough level to cast regen on Balin's leg, I will make sure he puts a large donation in the church's coffers...

All: I hope none of you mind the concept of playing with a char who is almost old enough, in human years, to be a grandfather to you all. I just thought it would be a nice RP challage to play someone who has more yesterdays than tomorrows to look forward to. Well, barring him finding a wish spell, or something else to regain a bit of his youth...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 8, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Argent: As soon as your char gets high enough level to cast regen on Balin's leg, I will make sure he puts a large donation in the church's coffers...
> 
> All: I hope none of you mind the concept of playing with a char who is almost old enough, in human years, to be a grandfather to you all. I just thought it would be a nice RP challage to play someone who has more yesterdays than tomorrows to look forward to. Well, barring him finding a wish spell, or something else to regain a bit of his youth...



Hey! That's a great concept. How about your character and minehave been friends for decades. One reason we are still together is Zyrial feels responcible for his friends leg. Seeing as he's a healer.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 8, 2005)

Argent: I really like that idea. However, you might want to make Zyrial a little older as I thought 67 for elves was the equivalent of a 15 yr old. If he is going to have the patience to sit with his friend for the past three decades, watch Balin bury his wife and Zyrial's godson, and return to the road with him to defeat the mosters in the crypt, I am thinking he would have to be closer to between 100-110. The years of relative inactivity would account for their lower lvls at higher ages, but while Balin's days might be limited, Zyrial still has another two hundred or so years ahead of him.
Also don't think Balin hasn't noticed that his friend has remained seemingly untouched by time. 

AmorFati: Looking ahead to PrCs, I would like to take the Geomage. I can't recall the exact name of it, but he is a master of glyphs and wards and such things along those lines.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 8, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Argent: I really like that idea. However, you might want to make Zyrial a little older as I thought 67 for elves was the equivalent of a 15 yr old. If he is going to have the patience to sit with his friend for the past three decades, watch Balin bury his wife and Zyrial's godson, and return to the road with him to defeat the mosters in the crypt, I am thinking he would have to be closer to between 100-110. The years of relative inactivity would account for their lower lvls at higher ages, but while Balin's days might be limited, Zyrial still has another two hundred or so years ahead of him.
> Also don't think Balin hasn't noticed that his friend has remained seemingly untouched by time.
> 
> AmorFati: Looking ahead to PrCs, I would like to take the Geomage. I can't recall the exact name of it, but he is a master of glyphs and wards and such things along those lines.





Great guys! I like the idea of shared history.

Geometer? Cool, I've been quite curious about that PrC for a while now, can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 8, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Argent: I really like that idea. However, you might want to make Zyrial a little older as I thought 67 for elves was the equivalent of a 15 yr old. If he is going to have the patience to sit with his friend for the past three decades, watch Balin bury his wife and Zyrial's godson, and return to the road with him to defeat the mosters in the crypt, I am thinking he would have to be closer to between 100-110. The years of relative inactivity would account for their lower lvls at higher ages, but while Balin's days might be limited, Zyrial still has another two hundred or so years ahead of him.
> Also don't think Balin hasn't noticed that his friend has remained seemingly untouched by time.



LOL I forgot the 1 in front. he's 167 not 67. As for the age lets make Zyrial have adventured with Balin but as his friend got older he settled down to being a cleric for the village Balin's family lived in. and let's make him 115 years old. 

This is fun by the way. Shared backgrounds make for richer characters. Probably the only reason he is adventuring now is to protect Balin (not that he would ever let him know that.)


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 8, 2005)

AmorFati: When I first began kicking around the concept of Balin, it was based around this PrC and Balin's initial profession was going to be (Teacher/Professor). Then I saw that one of the skills needed was Disable Device and asked myself what would make a mage decide to study locks? Enter profession (locksmith) and from there Balin's story began to take shape and as I asked each question after that, it all just fell into place.

Argent: I am really liking where this is leading. Balin would have been surprised that Zyrial stepped down from his position at the church to come with him, not that he would have admitted it, and even more surprised that after the crypt was dealt with that his friend does not seem to be in a hurry to rush back to the slower pace life they had both gotten used to.

Chalking it up to him just wanting to stretch his legs for a little while longer, Balin is now even more determined to have "one last good day in the sun" with his friend before Zyrial opts to return back to the church and resume his duties as head priest.

Secretly though, he wonders how long he can keep up with his friend and the younglings they now travel with and prays often to the Silver Song that he does not make a fool of himself in the mean time.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 8, 2005)

*From the journal of Zyrial of the Cords*

How do I follow this strain? When I first met Balin I heard the song in me. I  Knew in my soul that my part in the great chorus lay with this human and his family. But now Balin is old and his family has been taken from him, yet the strain still calls to me. 
I will follow this human till the end of his days. He has beome as much a part of my song as I have become a part of his. Are we friends? Yes I am his friend as much as I can be. When he is gone my song will take on a more somber tone and may never become a jubilent as it is now, but it is my song and I would not change the tune now if I could try.

(Just an Idea of how and why Zyrial and Balin are together in Zyrials eyes.)


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice...and who knows if you were to take Zyrial down the path of Mystic Theurge, he could become Balin's apprentice on the road. Although, not sure if you would want to do that since your domain choice is already Magic.

So since you have given me Zyrial's PoV, I feel it is only fair to return the favor.

_These bones of mine are too old for this, but tonight I will sleep under the stars as I did when Balin was but a boy and I could do no wrong in his eyes. If a diviner would have told me long ago that I would live to see my wife and son go before me, I would have not allowed Zyrial to cast his healing spells in those damned halls a lifetime ago. While the Silver Song may hear my prayers and know the secrets of my heart, I know she will not grant me my wish. Perhaps she wants me to walk a bit longer with her priest making sure that he returns safely to the church that he once called home, or perhaps it is simply the Dark Coin making a mockery of my life and waiting for me to crawl to him to be granted a release from this coil of mortality. Sadly, I do not know if I will always have the strength to resist that temptation...

Zyrial would not approve of these dark thoughts, but while he has been a true friend to me, he is an elf and does not see the dark shadows of death like I do. He is still young among his kind and why he has not taken a wife or visited the lands of his people in nearly thirty years I do not know. I meant to ask him once, but somehow I never got around to it...

The hours grow chilly and these old bones need the heat of a fire instead of the glow from this torch. May the Song watch over us all in these days to follow, may she sing you sweet songs Shal and if she wills it, I will be with you and Balin soon in Elysium._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 8, 2005)

*Bravo*

Great. I like how this is unfolding CT.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 8, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Great. I like how this is unfolding CT.





So do I. This will be fun I hope.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 8, 2005)

Is there any room left, preferably for two people?  I'm making an attempt to get a friend into PbP gaming.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 8, 2005)

This game is rather full, however I'm in the process of starting up a level 1 module, The Sunless Citadell. I have yet to get a full game there.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 8, 2005)

Same here...the more we keep meshing their stories the more excited I am about the game. I definately think these two are going to be interesting chars to play.


----------



## Darik (Jul 8, 2005)

History behind Alton and everyone, this well be the first time he meets you guys, the only reason why he got the letter was so that way he could get away from his family and seek out treasures, he had the letter forged to where it talks about him(if ok with the DM), cause he stole it from some peasant guy that died the next day.(is that ok with you?)


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 8, 2005)

Darik said:
			
		

> History behind Alton and everyone, this well be the first time he meets you guys, the only reason why he got the letter was so that way he could get away from his family and seek out treasures, he had the letter forged to where it talks about him(if ok with the DM), cause he stole it from some peasant guy that died the next day.(is that ok with you?)




What letter are you talking about now? The one in the intro? Because that letter you all got as a group when returning back to the Baron after cleansing Setti of the undead there.


----------



## Darik (Jul 8, 2005)

Ah i got confused there, yes the one at the intro, thank you for clearing it up for me.  Guess the only way i would know this group than was cause we went there to kill the undead.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 8, 2005)

Seeing as you usually run from fights   , what about something like this; You were in Setti when the Maouseleum was opened, you hid from the undead, then tagged along the group when they hedded back to the baron, claiming you killed alot of undead yourself. In the chaos and confusion, they most likely wouldn't know that you hid, or something


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 8, 2005)

Um... yeah something like that.   
Better yet we found him barely alive and when I brought him around He boasted of his "exploits" in the area. We just assume he's telling the truth and keep him with us.


----------



## Darik (Jul 9, 2005)

i like your guys ideas .  ill pick those, i only said i was there when the party fought the undead was cause i didnt go into detail of what happend to me.  i was still there, just didnt mention that i didnt fight.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 9, 2005)

OK, guys, Hargrim's up in the Rogue's Gallery.  I'm ready when you are.  

-Will


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 9, 2005)

Great, we're getting ready now. I am going away in about an hour though, but I'll be back home _Tomorrow_ evening, in about 30-32 hours from now. Expect the first IC post to be up then!


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 10, 2005)

I am back, YAY! IC thread is here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=139344

Ferrix: You are still in?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah, I'm finishing up the touches slowly on my character, I ended up moving again on friday (i've been bouncing couches for a week or so), although I'm finally getting settled into a place I'll be at for two months or so.  I just need to finish his description and background.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 11, 2005)

Am I the only one thinking that Balin and Zyrial are going to be like Spock and Bones?

"Dammit Zyrial, I'm a mage, not a miracle worker!!!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 11, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Am I the only one thinking that Balin and Zyrial are going to be like Spock and Bones?
> 
> "Dammit Zyrial, I'm a mage, not a miracle worker!!!"



Highly illogical Balin.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 11, 2005)

Darik: To answer your question in the mail: You could try, however if you fail, you will be thrown in jail. Also, it is not likely that the gatekeeper will have anything on him, seeing as he is a guard, nothing else.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 13, 2005)

AF, do we need to buy mounts before heading out?


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 13, 2005)

If you dont have one, you need to buy one, if you dont want to walk, yes.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 16, 2005)

So Ferrix, still in or?


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 16, 2005)

AF: Some family flew in from out of town to spend the weekend and I will not be on much until Mon after work. Sorry for the short notice on this one, but it was literally I hear a knock on my door and there they are. God bless family..*L*

Hope you all have a great weekend...


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 16, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> So Ferrix, still in or?




I guess so, I missed the beginning of the IC thread during a busy week, I'll try to catch up.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 18, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Do you want to RP out the trip there, or just fast-foreward the ride?



I vote for fast-forwarding... 

-Will


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 18, 2005)

Fast forward is fine by me.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 20, 2005)

All: Sorry again for being quiet, but we had two people quit where I work, so I have pulled a double and a triple shift so far and am exhausted beyond belief. I will get a post out after I get some sleep and run some errands tomorrow. 

Fast forwarding is fine, but if you don't mind when I post I am going to through a little back post in just to state some stuff in it.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 21, 2005)

Sorry for the absence guys! A nasty thunderstorm took away my power for a while, but I am back now! Expect an update today!

Oh, and Ferrix, if you're still in, you can probably meet up with the party in Goodland, if not thats fine as well.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Aug 7, 2005)

*bump to let Ferrix we are in Goodland now*

Also, let me know if I am playing Balin too over the top. While I really enjoy his char, I don't want to take it to the point the rest of you start hating him...

Great game so far AmorFati.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 7, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> *bump to let Ferrix we are in Goodland now*
> 
> Also, let me know if I am playing Balin too over the top. While I really enjoy his char, I don't want to take it to the point the rest of you start hating him...
> 
> Great game so far AmorFati.



The one thing I'm worried about is Zyr and balin taking over the game. it seems the others don't post much unless they need to.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Aug 7, 2005)

Well, to be honest, I am sorta hoping they will hop on the bandwagon with us if we keep up a nice solid pace. Otherwise, it will sadly turn into the story of one old man's last ride into the sunset with his friend.

But it might make a helluva joint Story Hour thread..

So please guys, feel free to post as much as you would like, I promise that Balin is really all gruff and no real harm meant.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 7, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> The one thing I'm worried about is Zyr and balin taking over the game. it seems the others don't post much unless they need to.




I know what you mean, however I've got a few things that might solve this problem shortly.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Aug 7, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, however I've got a few things that might solve this problem shortly.




Why is it when the DM hints that he has a few things up his sleeves, I get a cold chill in my spine???


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 7, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Why is it when the DM hints that he has a few things up his sleeves, I get a cold chill in my spine???




...What spine...? *grins at his oh, so subtle foreshadowing*


----------



## Crimson Tide (Aug 7, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> ...What spine...? *grins at his oh, so subtle foreshadowing*




Blood and ashes...I knew I should have made my char just a mute fighter. Why did I have to go crotchety old mage, might as well painted a bullseye on him..

Ah well, I get first dibs on a reroll char right? *crosses fingers*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 8, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, however I've got a few things that might solve this problem shortly.



Oy Vey!


----------



## Crimson Tide (Aug 9, 2005)

Amor: While I do hope that Ferrix does come back, if he doesn't should we recruit another to fill his spot? While I am all up for the XP that comes from beating back a huge war party of orcs, if we need to defend the entire city, I think we might need another body in the mix.

Sorry if I am speaking out of turn on this, but just wanted to throw in my two cents.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 10, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Amor: While I do hope that Ferrix does come back, if he doesn't should we recruit another to fill his spot? While I am all up for the XP that comes from beating back a huge war party of orcs, if we need to defend the entire city, I think we might need another body in the mix.
> 
> Sorry if I am speaking out of turn on this, but just wanted to throw in my two cents.





I'll hold of the recruitment for now, your "tasks" should be able to accomplish with only 4 members. It's really nice to see you guys caring for this game though! Thanks alot.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 10, 2005)

Nevermind.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll be away for the weekend, but will get back monday morning! Untill then, feel free to discuss tactics, etc here


----------



## Crimson Tide (Aug 14, 2005)

Everyone,

As much as I have been enjoying this, I am going to have to step away from the boards for the foreseeable future. With work and other RL stress issues, I can't give the game as much attention as I want to.

It has been alot of fun, and I wish you all well, but sometimes you just have to know when to fold your hand.

Thanks for the shot at the game AmorFati, it was a lot of fun.

CT


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 15, 2005)

Awww, too bad Crimson! However, such is life! Enjoy and good luck with RL!

OK, I'll try to get someone who wants to play, either taking over Balin or playing a new character then!


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 16, 2005)

While I normally do not like to be a gravedigger, I have been following this thread since I arrived in Korea, and have noticed that you have seemed to lost three players. I know you have not formally placed a recruitment thread up, but when you do, I would not mind taking over one of the chars.

Thanks in advance, and I understand if you have someone else in mind.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 17, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> While I normally do not like to be a gravedigger, I have been following this thread since I arrived in Korea, and have noticed that you have seemed to lost three players. I know you have not formally placed a recruitment thread up, but when you do, I would not mind taking over one of the chars.
> 
> Thanks in advance, and I understand if you have someone else in mind.





If you would like to take over one of the characters, that is fine, but if you want to make a new one, that is fine as well! Welcome to the game!

Still need one more player though, I think 4 is a minimum of players needed. Anyone else interested, look at the first post, and submit a character!


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 18, 2005)

I like the concept that Balin's creator had for him, and if Argent does not mind, would like to try to keep the same premise running even after I take over. With that in mind, forgive me if I make a few faux pas here and there with things.

Will try to get a post out after my shift today.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 18, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I like the concept that Balin's creator had for him, and if Argent does not mind, would like to try to keep the same premise running even after I take over. With that in mind, forgive me if I make a few faux pas here and there with things.
> 
> Will try to get a post out after my shift today.



I love it. I was wondering how to play Z without Balin.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 18, 2005)

Post is up....I am going to study his sheet to really get a feel for him mechanic wise, but I think I got the jist of him char wise. If I messed up too badly, please let me know guys..


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hello, I am interested in trying a PBP game and it seems you have a need for another player. As I understand it, the line-up is currently as follows:

wgreen- playing Hargrim, a dwarf Rog 3/Ftr 1
Argent Silvermane- playing Zyriel, a Clr 4
Darik- playing Alton, a Rog 4
and Verbatim- playing Balin, an Abj 4

I thought you needed one more to make 4 players, or did I miss something? I'd like to try this and I'd rather make my own character instead of taking over one made by someone else if possible.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 18, 2005)

Darik was another one of the players who left. So the group is really at three people. If you don't mind the super new guy making a suggestion, a "true" melee type would be a great help, especially if we are about to go into the orcish hordes..


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 18, 2005)

Just finished reading the IC thread and came to the same conclusions, Verbatim! Let me see if I can come up with something quick and post it to get in on this fun!


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 18, 2005)

Again for what it is worth, looking forward to seeing the char. Just be prepared to be called "youngling" if you are under thirty, as that seems to be Balin's call to fame..


----------



## wgreen (Aug 18, 2005)

Well, good job so far, Verbatim.   

Poor Hargrim...over 50 years old and still gets called a "youngling"...lousy humans.  

-Will


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 18, 2005)

Unfourtunately, I'm not going to be able to post my char tonight. Got a sick wife that I need to run to the store and get some medicine for. I'd really love to roleplay with you all if you can hold the spot for me. I've got a really unique character concept going. Starting at FTR4 and soon taking the Dervish PrC from Complete Warrior. And a female for the group to boot! Anyway, hope I can still play if I get me char up tommorrow. I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 18, 2005)

Phoenix: Sorry to hear about your wife, and I hope she gets better soon. I do have an idea to throw at you if you are looking for a hook to come into the party. In one of the initial posts, Balin had a thought bubble that he his deceased wife had a niece in Goodland. Do you think perhaps your female fighter could be that niece?

Just an idea, feel free to use or discard as you see fit..

wgreen: Thanks for the compliment. I am trying to fit in as seemlessly as possible.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow, this is great people! We can continue sooner than I had hoped for, great!

And welcome to Phoenix8008 to the game as well! YaY!


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 18, 2005)

Now all we need to know is if there is a hedge wizard in town I can "borrow" a few things from..


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm back and done posting my character to the Rogues Gallery. I've also posted in the adventure thread to intro my character. Hope it's not too much of an inturruption to the stuff already going on...

Edit- I almost forgot to ask...how do you change the text color in your posts? I know there is a pulldown menu (between the font size and the smiley's) for changing the color, but that pulldown menu doesn't work for me for some reason. Is there any other way to change text color without HTML code (which seems to be currently inactivated)?

Nevermind, I just read the FAQ and answered my own question and learned other stuff as well!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 20, 2005)

Would it speed things up if Nyra just got rid of Alton? Maybe some followers of hers come to put chains on him and escort him back to her tribe for justice? If anyone else in the party reads this and has any ideas, let me know. And don't worry, I have covered the reason that Nyra will join the party after Alton is gone.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 21, 2005)

However AmorFati wants to do it is fine with me. I just through in the part of the Sheriff as in Balin's mind, he is the law there and even if he can't defend the town against the orcs without some help, surely he can handle throwing one guy in jail..


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 22, 2005)

That's how I figured it also. I just wish he'd post already so we can get this show on the road. Just impatient I guess.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 22, 2005)

*nod* I know the feeling, but he runs three games now, so I can only imagine trying to keep the spark fresh all the time. In the meantime, we will wait...


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 22, 2005)

Sorry for the wait people. Weekends used to be the time I had most time on my hands, now it is not, and thus weekends seems to be a slow time for me. Also, the last week was the first week with new kids at work (I work at a school, with kids 6-8 years old), so my energy level was sub-zero. However, I should be back now, and will hopefully post more often than the last week or so!

As for the Alton part, I've got it all covered


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 29, 2005)

So, what is the plan? To head out for the orcs? To take a nights rest, then resume the planing tomorrow? Continue the planing now? It is getting rather late, just a couple of hours till midnight now.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

Balin is going to rest, but I was hoping Hargrim was going to step up and take a hand in some defensive planning. *hint wgreen hint*

Otherwise, I will update my spell selection as well as the next diary entry in the Balin log...


----------



## wgreen (Aug 30, 2005)

AmorFati,

Can we assume that since Hargrim's a trained fighter, he can help the people of Goodland prepare some rudimentary defenses?  I think if I came up with details myself it would just seem forced.  I'm not even good at Warcraft.  

-Will


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 30, 2005)

Yes, sure. Do you do it now, or tomorrow though?


----------



## wgreen (Sep 6, 2005)

AmorFati, how many orcs are we looking at here?  

Thanks 

-Will


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 6, 2005)

wgreen said:
			
		

> AmorFati, how many orcs are we looking at here?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -Will





Too early for anyone to make an accurate count. However, by the noise there are quite a few. Lots, even. (30+)


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 14, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> The Elven cleric glances around and Casts Bull's strength on himself. He will step out of the doorway to the townspeople and brace himself for the coming battle.




You already used your 2nd level spells for today. You got 2 lvl1 spells left though.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 14, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> You already used your 2nd level spells for today. You got 2 lvl1 spells left though.



Darn. I forgot we never rested. will revise post


----------



## wgreen (Sep 17, 2005)

Argent -- unless Balin has ranks in Use Magic Device (which he doesn't), he can't use your healing wand...your char would know this -- do you want to edit your post (assuming Amor's okay with it)?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 17, 2005)

wgreen said:
			
		

> Argent -- unless Balin has ranks in Use Magic Device (which he doesn't), he can't use your healing wand...your char would know this -- do you want to edit your post (assuming Amor's okay with it)?



Actually I was hoping the townsperson knew of a cleric in the town. Even a 1st level can use the wand.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 17, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Actually I was hoping the townsperson knew of a cleric in the town. Even a 1st level can use the wand.





You got an answer to that, but I see now that it could have been quite hard to catch. Look here though: post 85

So No, there is no cleric/mage/priest in the town... The only non-commoners are the sheriff and his deputies


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 17, 2005)

I am just happy we held them off this long with no prep time...losses of commoners or not.

Wow...


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 17, 2005)

Personally, I think we should spend the rounds needed to heal up our characters and maybe get the sherriff and deputy conscious again before running after the orcs. It's not like we're not going to be able to follow the trail of 40 something orcs leading to the town.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 22, 2005)

AmorFati, do you just keep track of our XP gained and tell us when to level up or do we find out XP after each time we gain some?


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 22, 2005)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> AmorFati, do you just keep track of our XP gained and tell us when to level up or do we find out XP after each time we gain some?




I have a spreadsheet, keeping track of EXP, treasures, spells used, arrows used, HP etc etc.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry for the lack of activity the last week guys. It's been a helluva week, but things are slowly getting back to normal now. I've spent the last 3 hours updating thye games I run, and the games I'm in. I'm dead-tired, and will have to wait with this game untill tomorrow! Again, I am sorry guys!


----------



## AmorFati (Oct 8, 2005)

Sorry for my absence guys. For those of you who have missed it, here is the reason: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=151442


----------

